# Schaltschrankeinspeisung über 230V-AC-Schukostecker.1-Pol-Leitungsschutz gegeben?



## mallepalle (18 Januar 2015)

Hallo liebe Community

ich habe hier einen Schaltschrank vorliegen, der über eine gewöhnliche 230V-AC-Schukoleitung versorgt werden soll.
Die Verbraucher innerhalb des Schaltschrankes und alle Verbraucher die durch den Schaltschrank versorgt werden, sind über einen 1-Poligen Leitungsschutzschalter abgesichert.
Der Aktive Leiter (L) ist im Schaltschrank "Schwarz" verlegt, der Neutralleiter (N) Hellblau.

Muss ich nun sicherstellen, das die Einspeisung zum Schaltschrank korrekt erfolgt, sprich L-L und N-N, oder darf der Schukostecker auch falsch herum angeschlossen werden, so das sich L-N und N-L ergeben würde?

Bzw. müsste ich dann den Schukostecker z.B. durch einen CEE Stecker ersetzen, um so eine Verpolung auszuschließen?

mfg malle


----------



## holgero (18 Januar 2015)

Ich meine, du müsstest Leitungsschutzschalter, Schützkontakte u.ä. zweipolig ausführen. Blau für den N-Leiter währe auch nicht richtig. 
-> Also währe die Variante mit CEE-Stecker viel besser.

Also das ist meine Meinung, und so würde ich es machen 

Holger


----------



## mallepalle (18 Januar 2015)

@Holger
Ok, der N-Leiter ist Hellblau.

Was könnte den passieren, wenn die Zuleitung falsch herum, also L und N vertauscht angeschlossen werden?

mfg malle


----------



## holgero (18 Januar 2015)

Erstmal passiert gar nix.

Im Fall, eines Masseschlusses kann dein Leitungsschutzschalter nicht auslösen (wenn schwarz auf N steckt).

Ist der Schaltschrank/ das Schaltschränkchen geerdet / Potentialausgleich? Gewährleistet die max. vorgeschaltete Sicherung 16A die Schutzmaßnahme? 

Ist aber eigentlich egal - zweipolig schalten oder verpolungssicher stecken.


----------



## Dr.MirakulixX (19 Januar 2015)

Was macht der Schrank denn überhaupt ? Was hängen da für Verbraucher dran ? Aber ich gebe Malle recht. Verpolungssicher und gut ist.


----------



## Wu Fu (19 Januar 2015)

Hast Du im Schrank eine N-Schiene?

Bei falschem Anschluß würde diese unter Spannung stehen.

Schöne Grüße
Daniel


----------



## winnman (20 Januar 2015)

Wenn die Zuleitung nicht Verpolungssicher ausgeführt wird, dann gibt es im Schrank keinen N sondern L1 und L2.

somit gibt es auch keine Probleme mit Spannung am N. 

Eventuelle Leitungsschutzschalter, . . . müssen dann 2 polig sein und in beiden Polen Auslöser besitzen (kein p+N).

Schutzmaßnahme wird durch die mit dem FI geschützte Steckdose übernommen.

Alles kein Problem, sicher schon mehr als 50 solcher Anlagen gebaut.


----------



## mallepalle (20 Januar 2015)

@Dr.MirakulixX: Hängen 2 kleine 230V Motoren und ein paar Ventile und eine Steckdose dran.
@WuFu: Keine N-Schiene, nur ein paar N-Klemmen zur Verteilung
@winnman: L1 und L2 halte ich für irreführend, es liegen ja keine 400V sondern nur 230V auf der Anlage. Nicht das der, der die Anlage später ans Netz klemmt, zwei Phasen anschließt.

Ich reime mir das ganze jetzt so zusammen, ist der Stecker falsch herum in der Anlage, würde bei einem Kurzschluss zwischen N(L) und PE nicht der Leitungsschutzschalter der Anlage auslösen, sondern die Schutzeinrichtung der NSHV?!


----------



## winnman (21 Januar 2015)

L1 und L2 bedeutet nicht automatisch 400V, so werden zB auch bei Schutzkleinspannung (24, 48V , . . AC) die Aussenleiter bezeichnet du kannst aber auch zB A / B oder so verwenden, Standard ist jedoch L1 L2. Du kannst auch bei den Anschlußklemmen noch zusätzlich die Nennspannung hinschreiben.

N Klemmen in Blau haben aber in so einer Anlage nichts verloren, L1 und L2 sind als aktive Leiter also meist baige/braun auszuführen.

Nein, egal wie der Stecker steckt, bei Verbindung von Aussenleiter mit PE wird immer der vorgeswchaltete FI auslösen (ist der Erdschlussstrom hoch genug, kann auch der LS auslösen).


----------

